# Free Valley of the Assassins by Leo Kessler.Classic WW2 thriller.



## Endeavour_Press (Jul 19, 2012)

Tehran, 1943.

Churchill, Roosevelt and Stalin plan a high level conference that will decide the course of the war. Their meeting poses the deadliest threat so far to Hitler's Germany - and it's most vital target.

The Führer himself gives orders for an elite assassination squad to be unleashed. Swept from their harsh training grounds in the Alps, across Southern Russia, and dropped deep behind the Enemy Lines, Stormtroop Edelweiss are the obvious and the only choice for the mission.

But Colonel Stuermer and his men know all too well that the Allied Headquarters is virtually impregnable. And that first they must cross the desolate Elburz Mountains, thick with Russian ski troops, and guarded through the centuries by the most savage native tribesman known to man.

Can they reach their target and change the course of the war?

Or will the Valley of the Assassins add them to its many victims.

'Valley of the Assassins' is a spectacular and gripping wartime adventure story. It is perfect for fans of Chris Ryan, Andy McNab, Sven Hassel and Matt Lynn.

"A classic wartime adventure from a master of the genre." - Tom Kasey, best-selling author of 'Trade Off'.

"A plot worthy of Alistair MacLean, written with the flair of James Patterson. A storming read for fans of World War II action." - Jack Hayes, author of Overtime.

Leo Kessler was a prolific author of World War Two adventure stories, who based his stories on his active service during the war in France, Belgium and Germany.

Endeavour Press is the UK's leading independent publisher of digital books.

*DOWNLOAD NOW: * http://www.amazon.com/Valley-Assassins-Leo-Kessler-ebook/dp/B00FMYYT6K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383128801&sr=8-1&keywords=valley+of+the+assassins+endeavour


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

